# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Del Taco

## EricGarcia

I noticed that there is a bid posted for construction of a Del Taco in Moore.

----------


## kbsooner

wow, let me guess, 19th street?

----------


## catch22

I believe this would be the first in Oklahoma?

----------


## Mississippi Blues

> I believe this would be the first in Oklahoma?


I believe so. Haven't seen one anywhere else in Oklahoma & no Oklahoma locations come up on their store locator. Heck, I've never even heard of them till now. Haha

----------


## Easy180

Another fast food first for Moore lol

Is it any good?

----------


## catch22

Yes, I love Del Taco. Can't remember the last time I've eaten there, maybe last year when I was in LA.

----------


## Mississippi Blues

> Yes, I love Del Taco. Can't remember the last time I've eaten there, maybe last year when I was in LA.


I'll stop by & get a sneak peak when I go to LA next month, see if they're any good.  :Smile:

----------


## Pete

Meh.

DT is okay but nothing to get excited about, unless you want to get burritos and hamburgers in the same place.

They are all over California yet I've only eaten there once or twice and don't ever hear anyone talk about them.

----------


## Zuplar

This is kind of cool. Like Pete said they are everywhere in Cali. I was too busy eating at In-N-Out to try one, but have heard they are comparable to Taco Bell.

----------


## bluedogok

My wife tried one here in Denver, said it was better than Taco Bell but not as good as Taco Bueno (which we don't have here).

----------


## soonerguru

Geez, hope it's better than Taco Hell.

----------


## bluedogok

> Geez, hope it's better than Taco Hell.


I've had worse before, Taco Mayo circa 1982. Went once when I moved into the dorms at OU, could never go back. Of course Taco Bell was a whole lot better back then instead of the heat-n-eat place that it is now.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I think Taco Bell is alright. Not anything amazing and they could give you a little more meat, but yeah, they're not horrible.

----------


## soonerguru

I literally cannot stomach the meat at Taco Bell. I've had it exactly three times in the last 20 years and I have gotten physically ill from eating there each time. I have no idea what is in their meat but it's sub-Burger King bad. Scary stuff.

If I want a fast food taco, I'll hit up Bueno, although their tacos aren't very good either.

I do remember when Taco Bell was very good -- that was before PepsiCo bought it and it turned into a three-layer-burrito nightmare. YUCK Brands has not improved matters. Think of the other YUCK Brands concepts, like KFC. Remember when KFC actually used to serve decent fried chicken? Yeah, I know it's been a while.

But Taco Bell used to be genuinely good at one time.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

My grandmother is the same way. She can't eat there at all or she gets sick. My fav tacos are at Teds lol.

----------


## soonerguru

So I visited Del Taco's website. After clicking around for a few minutes I noticed there's no discussion of the food. They have pictures and nutritional info, but their own CEO refers to their food items as "products." 

Also, they credit their new "branding campaign" with improving their restaurant; again, with no discussion of the food. 

I don't hold out high hope for Del Taco.

----------


## bluedogok

> I literally cannot stomach the meat at Taco Bell. I've had it exactly three times in the last 20 years and I have gotten physically ill from eating there each time. I have no idea what is in their meat but it's sub-Burger King bad. Scary stuff.
> 
> If I want a fast food taco, I'll hit up Bueno, although their tacos aren't very good either.
> 
> I do remember when Taco Bell was very good -- that was before PepsiCo bought it and it turned into a three-layer-burrito nightmare. YUCK Brands has not improved matters. Think of the other YUCK Brands concepts, like KFC. Remember when KFC actually used to serve decent fried chicken? Yeah, I know it's been a while.
> 
> But Taco Bell used to be genuinely good at one time.


Back when I was in high school I preferred Taco Bell over Bueno, the PepsiCo takeover changed that. Yum was spun off from PepsiCo but I think PepsiCo is still the majority shareholder.

I stop there about twice a year, we ate at Bueno in Austin much more often. For tacos we would go to Torchy's Tacos which has been expanding in Texas after starting out as a food trailer in Austin. We haven't quite found the same type of place up here. My wife hasn't been back to Del Taco since that initial try.

----------


## kbsooner

I've eaten there twice in numerous Cali business trips, let's just say it suffices when you are famished it happens to be in the same location where you are working.  I wish OKC could get a Rubios or Baja Fresh here.  If I am eating fast out there, I try to find one of these... Or an In-N-Out of course....

----------


## bluedogok

Baja Fresh lasted about a year in Austin, we had one pretty close to my first office. I ate there a few times, the girls in the office liked it quite a bit. There are a few here in Denver along with Rubio's but I haven't been to either one up here.

----------


## Achilleslastand

> I literally cannot stomach the meat at Taco Bell. I've had it exactly three times in the last 20 years and I have gotten physically ill from eating there each time. I have no idea what is in their meat but it's sub-Burger King bad. Scary stuff.
> 
> If I want a fast food taco, I'll hit up Bueno, although their tacos aren't very good either.
> 
> I do remember when Taco Bell was very good -- that was before PepsiCo bought it and it turned into a three-layer-burrito nightmare. YUCK Brands has not improved matters. Think of the other YUCK Brands concepts, like KFC. Remember when KFC actually used to serve decent fried chicken? Yeah, I know it's been a while.
> 
> But Taco Bell used to be genuinely good at one time.



You are correct sir...
Yum foods have ruined everything they have came in contact with....Taco Bell,KFC Long John Silvers,Pizza Hut and AW Root Beer.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> You are correct sir...
> Yum foods have ruined everything they have came in contact with....Taco Bell,KFC Long John Silvers,Pizza Hut and AW Root Beer.


Long John Silvers used to be the sh*t and now it has gone down hill considerably. Pizza Hut, aaaahhhhhhh that's debatable. I'm a somewhat picky eater and Pizza Hut is the only take out pizza a like.

----------


## Achilleslastand

> Long John Silvers used to be the sh*t and now it has gone down hill considerably. Pizza Hut, aaaahhhhhhh that's debatable. I'm a somewhat picky eater and Pizza Hut is the only take out pizza a like.


So i take it youve never had pizza hut pre1985? They used to be actually pretty good and offered sit down dining with candles on tables as well as a fireplace. I prefered shotgun sams back in the day but PH was actually much much better then they are today.

----------


## soonerguru

> So i take it youve never had pizza hut pre1985? They used to be actually pretty good and offered sit down dining with candles on tables as well as a fireplace. I prefered shotgun sams back in the day but PH was actually much much better then they are today.


Agree. Also, the post above about Long John Silver's is correct. It actually was quite good at one time. YUCK Brands has laid waste to these concepts.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> *So i take it youve never had pizza hut pre1985?* They used to be actually pretty good and offered sit down dining with candles on tables as well as a fireplace. I prefered shotgun sams back in the day but PH was actually much much better then they are today.


Naah haha I was born in 93 lol. . .

----------


## Pete

One other very telling thing about Del Taco...  I've never seen a location that was busy.

It's not horrible, I just can't imagine why someone would choose it over the zillions of other places to eat.

----------


## Zuplar

> One other very telling thing about Del Taco...  I've never seen a location that was busy.
> 
> It's not horrible, I just can't imagine why someone would choose it over the zillions of other places to eat.


I bet it's busy at first just cause it's new and we don't have one. People tend to try any fast food once around here.

----------


## catch22

> One other very telling thing about Del Taco...  I've never seen a location that was busy.
> 
> It's not horrible, I just can't imagine why someone would choose it over the zillions of other places to eat.


I guess the only reason I am somewhat excited about it is I love fast food tacos. Taco Bell sucks, I can only eat so much Jack In The Box. Taco Mayo and Taco Bueno are the only other choices and I get burnt out on them pretty quick. A third chain to my rotation is good news.  :Smile:

----------


## seaofchange

i love this place! ive spent alot of time in arizona and got hooked on it. and its always busy when ive been..

its much better than taco bueno and taco bell in my opinion.

----------


## Easy180

> i love this place! ive spent alot of time in arizona and got hooked on it. and its always busy when ive been..
> 
> its much better than taco bueno and taco bell in my opinion.


Better than Bueno?  Guess I will have to try it out

----------


## seaofchange

> Better than Bueno?  Guess I will have to try it out


i hope you end up liking it, haha. my husband is very very picky about his burritos and he LOVES del tacos burritos.

----------


## progressiveboy

They are expanding pretty quickly down here in the DFW area. I have ate there twice and was not impressed. Everytime I drive by one it appears their is not alot of business.

----------


## skmcobra

Don't know if they are related but I grew up eating at a Del Taco in Del City in the 80's.  It was on 15th street near Sunnylane Road.

----------


## Jeepnokc

In-N-out would be great.  They opened up a distribution center in the DFW area last year which I believe puts us within their range.  They don't have freezers in their stores so they won't put a new store in unless within certain distance from distribution center.  Unfortunately, I think they will expand south or southeast before coming north but who knows.

Still fast food but nothing beats fresh fast food "animal style"

----------


## Bimmerdude

> Don't know if they are related but I grew up eating at a Del Taco in Del City in the 80's.  It was on 15th street near Sunnylane Road.


That was the first thing that came to my mind.  I used to love eating there during school lunch.

----------


## Pete

From Men's Health:




> Del Taco is one of the few fast-food joints that actually cooks food on-site, rather than reheating prefab fare. The lard-free beans are made from scratch daily, the chicken is grilled fresh every hour, and the produce is fresh.

----------


## Roger S

> Don't know if they are related but I grew up eating at a Del Taco in Del City in the 80's.  It was on 15th street near Sunnylane Road.


No they are not related. I don't remember the exact year, it's been awhile, but Del Taco in Del City was legally made to change their name, now Mid Del Taco, by the Del Taco chain.

----------


## Questor



----------


## seaofchange

> I noticed that there is a bid posted for construction of a Del Taco in Moore.


Drove by today and they have started clearing the lot! Construction was supposed to start June 4th, but obviously was delayed because of the tornado.

----------


## catch22

Where at?

----------


## seaofchange

> Where at?


An outparcel in front of the Dick's Sporting Goods

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Also posted in the Edmond sub-forum

''*Del Taco opening in Moore, Edmond*
The first Del Taco is expected to open in Moore by year's end.
• Published: September 12, 2013
Retail update

Del Taco will add Moore, Edmond

to list of restaurant locations


A drawing of the Del Taco restaurant planned for Moore. Drawing provided
California-based Del Taco confirmed two new restaurants opening in the Oklahoma City area, with plans to add 25 locations overall.

The first Del Taco is expected to open in Moore by the end of the year. The 2,720-square-foot location is being built on SW 19. A second restaurant is coming to Edmond, with an estimated opening of early 2014''

Read more here: Del Taco opening in Moore, Edmond | News OK

----------


## Brett

Drove by the Del Taco last weekend. Signs in the windows say "Now Hiring". It looks like construction at the restaurant is complete. It should be any day now that it officially opens.

----------


## catch22

A friend texted me this morning that it was open. Will drive by for lunch to see.

----------


## Jesseda

> A friend texted me this morning that it was open. Will drive by for lunch to see.


i seen cars at the drive tru last night and people inside eating so it is open!!

----------


## catch22

Reporting live from the parking lot of Del Taco in Moore. It is open by invitation only. They have soft opened.

12/16 is the open date.

I'm disappointed.

----------


## Jesseda

> Reporting live from the parking lot of Del Taco in Moore. It is open by invitation only. They have soft opened.
> 
> 12/16 is the open date.
> 
> I'm disappointed.


invitation only!! They had about 3 cars in the drive thru when I drove by around 5 pm last night, how many invitation did they hand out that the drive thru had a line lol

----------


## catch22

There was a car parked blocking the drive thru lane today. A sign on the door saying they'd be open on 12/16 and a sign out front saying "give us time to train our employees. Open Soon!"

Of course they would invite people and set up a scenario of a busy drive thru lane, so they can be used to how to handle a line. Hard to do scenario training on a computer or piece of paper, sometimes you have to set up actual physical scenarios.

----------


## Jesseda

> There was a car parked blocking the drive thru lane today. A sign on the door saying they'd be open on 12/16 and a sign out front saying "give us time to train our employees. Open Soon!"
> 
> Of course they would invite people and set up a scenario of a busy drive thru lane, so they can be used to how to handle a line. Hard to do scenario training on a computer or piece of paper, sometimes you have to set up actual physical scenarios.


the trickery of it all pretending to be open lol. My son will have to wait until Monday then. My 7 year old ate one time at del taco in Oceanside CA when he was 5 and for some reason it is stuck in his head as one of the best tacos he has eaten so he is super excited about this place.

----------


## Brett

Any recommendations on what to order? I plan on swinging by after work for dinner. TIA.

----------


## Jesseda

> Any recommendations on what to order? I plan on swinging by after work for dinner. TIA.


Macho combo Burrito

----------


## Easy180

If the weather plays nicely I plan to try it out around 1AM on Sunday morning lol

----------


## catch22

Went today. Good as always just like California!

----------


## soonerguru

Is this a Cali-based chain? I was a little surprised they use high fructose corn syrup in their taco sauce. Aren't alternative ingredients for that easy to find?

For fast-food fare, Bueno has decent burritos, but their taco meat is too salty. Taco Bell's meat is inedible. Mayo is, well, Mayo. I would be game for a decent fast-food taco option.

----------


## Soonerman

Taco Casa in Norman is really good.

----------


## MsDarkstar

We tried it out tonight, it was pretty good.  I don't really see what all the fuss is about but that's just my personal opinion, not gonna tell someone they're wrong for thinking it's the end all, be all, of fast food mexican.  Definitely better than Taco Bell (but so is damn near anything), liked the ground beef much better than Bueno's & thought there was more flavor overall than Bueno.  Kinda reminds me of Mayo before Mayo started their "fresh grill" thing.  Staff was friendly but they left out one of our burritos (which we kinda expected since it's opening day & didn't get mad about).

Here's what we tried: 
Del Beef Burrito - "good but nothing special" and there was almost 3 inches of excess tortilla from where the filling stopped & the tortilla ended so it appeared to be a decent sized burrito til you realized 1/4 of it was empty
Spicy Chicken Burrito - "good, the chicken tasted fresh & not pre-cooked/pre-formed" was wondering where the spice was though, felt like it needed something to give it a little oomph
Beer Battered Fish Tacos - "very good & has the potential to be even better" these had the most flavor & we'll definitely get these again.  Liked the lime wedge. 
Value Crunchy Tacos - "just like any other cheap taco" not much to say here, it was a crunchy taco.  Had a decent amount of meat, not three little crumbles like at Bell.
Cheesecake Bites - If you've had the cheesecake chimichangas from Bueno you've had these.  Delicious & loved the caramel.
Taco Sauce - I tried the original, didn't care for it...it's got an as-yet-unidentified twang to it that was kinda metallic.  I didn't try the Inferno (hot) sauce but was told it was hot enough but kinda meh.  No one tried the Scorch (medium).

----------


## Garin

I tried it for lunch and thought it was pretty tasty.... It reminded me of Taco Mayo in its earlier years which IMO was way better than it is now. Its still just a fast food taco joint its also a little pricey a burrito is around 3 bucks and they're not very big. I would eat there before going to Mayo, Bell, or Bueno, But would choose Tacoville any day over of any of them.

----------


## Dubya61

Was in Moore, it was around supper, the wife and I looked at the DQ traffic morass, opted for the only slightly less crowded Del Taco.  Long wait, good choice on the menu.  Wife was totally put off by the excessive (in her opinion) use of cilantro (but then, again, cilantro sharing a roof/city/world with her is excessive).
Me:  meh.  It's not my favorite and I will neither go out of my way to go there again or avoid it if with a group that prefers it.

----------


## Mailslinger

The wife and I stopped in today to give it a taste test.  Wasn't very impressed.  Kinda in between Taco Bell and Bueno.  Bueno is still tops to us!

----------


## bluedogok

> The wife and I stopped in today to give it a taste test.  Wasn't very impressed.  Kinda in between Taco Bell and Bueno.  Bueno is still tops to us!


That is my wife's opinion as well and we don't have Bueno up here in Denver.

----------


## Easy180

Their fish tacos aren't bad for a fast food joint...Between the four of em on 19th I would say Bell is the bottom then Mayo then Del then Bueno

----------


## Martin

i didn't realize there was a bueno on 19th... is it pretty new? -M

----------


## Easy180

> i didn't realize there was a bueno on 19th... is it pretty new? -M


Oopsie...Guess I should have just said close by instead of 19th...Unfortunately the closest one to me is on 12th and Santa Fe

----------


## Dustin

I tried this place about a week ago.  Very good.

A lot better than taco bell

----------


## Jeepnokc

Stopped by tonight to give it a try.  Had a Beef Taco al carbon which is basically a street taco for $1.65 and the Del Beef Burrito which was three something.  Thought the taco seemed high but then remember that a lot of the food trucks have gone to $1.50 so really not that much more.  Burrito did seem lacking on filling.  Staff was very friendly in the drive thru and service was quick and correct.

The food quality and taste was quite good.  The taco had fresh pico on it and it complemented the taco nicely.  It tasted like maybe there was a sauce on it and tasted excellent so I didn't had any sauce.  I would go back here for tacos again.  The Del Beef Burrito also tasted very fresh and the texture of the meat felt like it was made that day versus being just a heat and serve product.  I had the hot sauce and it had a nice flavor that left a nice but subtle burn.  It enhanced the burrito. 

Overall, a little expensive for the portion size but you can taste the freshness of the product and unlike a lot of fast food Mexican places, the food had several different flavors of the different ingredients in each bite versus just one flavor. The taco, a medium drink and the Del Beef Burrito was $7.16 total

----------

